# Slight Mature content error



## Meganutter (Jun 8, 2007)

hello FA crew,

i have recently submitted artwork and used some bad language in it, when i try to view it, it wont show. it does show when i want to edit my submissions but not on recent submissions nor the featured submission. i have set it to mature content (for using the F-word just for expressing my current emotion). now it doesnt matter to me since its my birthday tomorrow, you might want to consider people under 18 stopping to submit mature stuff.

Grtz
  - Mega


----------



## codewolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Meganutter said:
			
		

> you might want to consider people under 18 stopping to submit mature stuff.



while that idea in theory is a good idea, it would also be impractical.... if users under 18 were to submit "mature" art but not be able to mark it as such it would then throw off the whole filter as it would be marked up wrong... and ime sure the mods and admins have enough work setting things to mature because of mis-classification as it is


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 8, 2007)

Last time I read, user's are allowed to upload and view their own Mature content because something something something, profit!

Feel free to confirm or shoot me down.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Last time I read, user's are allowed to upload and view their own Mature content because something something something, profit!
> 
> Feel free to confirm or shoot me down.



meh.. i didnt know bout that one... i was going on the assumtion that the block blocked everyone... you could be right tho.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 8, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have a vague idea. It got lost in all the Morality Patrols and YOU-CAN'T-STOP-THE-CENSORS! posts.
I'm not too sure but I think they are allowed to upload, I'm very shaky on the viewings.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm already irritated with the issue on mature content, and not to mention the fact that it's been brought up several times that there's GENERAL and a big Gap to MATURE then Adult.

Mature and Adult you have to be 18

There's no PG 13 where the people don't feel the content is something like graphic violence, and nudity, but aren't general either. Mild language would be PG 13. Suggestiveness is PG 13 - drug use is one of those subjects that isn't exactly general audience. Referring to more illegal drug use, not just regular smoking and boozing (unless the content is about underage drinking or something).

Mature is nudity, graphic violence, as long as there is no sex, but sexuality is ok. Some kinds of groping is ok, like that Janet Jackson having her breasts held up cover on Rolling Stones. Hands covering areas or over areas is mature.

Sexual situations like erections, oral copulation, masturbation, spreading, licking genitals, extreme amounts of violence, fornication, ejaculating, gratuitous amounts of drug use I can see warrant an adult rating.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree on the necessity of having a PG-13 section. I hate having to put my comics that contian foul language under mature, it seems like such a harsh label just for some cursing.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 10, 2007)

Actually, I've had ideas for a lot of pictures that I won't draw or post because they fit in an inbetween area.

We really do need a PG-13 section.  Or even a PG too, for milder language, since most PG-13 anything does seem to have pretty harsh language.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 10, 2007)

ADDING RABBIT TO THE SPECIES LIST IS MUCH MORE IMPORTANT!


----------



## RCRuskin (Jun 10, 2007)

With so many things important to furries missing from this place, it needs a complete rebuild from the ground up.



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> ADDING RABBIT TO THE SPECIES LIST IS MUCH MORE IMPORTANT!


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

RCRuskin said:
			
		

> With so many things important to furries missing from this place, it needs a complete rebuild from the ground up.


ok...feel free to do it... and i'd like it done to a top standard with no errors on it whatsoever, and i'd like it done by next week if you could please...cheers


----------



## wut (Jun 10, 2007)

You can either have clean art, or you can have adult art.

FA believes in there being no in between, no matter what the rating selection says. You either view it all, or you view only clean.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 10, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> You can either have clean art, or you can have adult art.
> 
> FA believes in there being no in between, no matter what the rating selection says. You either view it all, or you view only clean.



if i may point out wut.... how many classification levels would you like there to be as FA currently has:
*Adult* (dont think this needs much explaining really)
*Mature *(for those things im sure most people wont want to see at work etc.)
*General*: this is available for everyone to view.

im sure there are many other levels that could be added PG-13(US),  12 (UK) 15(UK )...but where do you stop?? 1 level for every year? for every 6 months?


----------



## Starburst (Jun 11, 2007)

Proposed ratings!

General:  For the general audience, anyone can see.
Teen:  (because PG-13 is too culture-specific)  These are for the pictures that contain harsher language, mild drug use such as alcohol or cigarettes, suggestive poses, and the like.
Mature:  Same as now.
Adult:  If this changed, there would be something wrong.

And I did it because I didn't see anyone else actually coming up with something that might actually work.


----------



## yak (Jun 11, 2007)

Users are technically able to submit, rate and view by themselves any graphical image, independent of maturity and their own age. Another thing is that  it's restricted by the rules.
This means that that while being 16 they can upload even mature art and be able to see it in their own gallery. It used to be hidden at first, but then it created problems like users were unable to delete their own mature art, and was kind'a stupid to begin with, with them having the original piece at hand already.

Like it was already mentioned, removing the possibility to mark submissions mature/adult for under aged users would make little sense, and furthermore, would be detrimental  to the categorizing system, because determined users will post their stuff anyway. And apart from messing up categorization, we wouldn't want mature stuff appearing on the front page of FA for guest users.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 11, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> im sure there are many other levels that could be added PG-13(US),  12 (UK) 15(UK )...but where do you stop?? 1 level for every year? for every 6 months?


Or we could go for an Australia based rating system.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Australia

Be confused, be very confused.


----------



## Starburst (Jun 11, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> codewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In retrospect, considering that to be a member, one must be 13, shouldn't PG-13 images just be counted as general?


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 11, 2007)

Hm, the system in Australia isn't bad, yes. Though I doubt the average user is going to be happy with thinking about all those options every time they upload somthing, and some categories would take some tweaking to apply it to art (ex: how would you know that the sexual scene was stimulated/in context if all you see is one image?).

As far as the PG-13 comment, Starburst makes a good point...


----------



## Kiniel (Jun 11, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> In retrospect, considering that to be a member, one must be 13, shouldn't PG-13 images just be counted as general?



Very good point!

I really don't see why we need anything beyond "general" and "18+" stuff.  Otherwise, things will get far too confusing.  People will be pointing fingers every which way accusing people of classfying an "adult" work as "mature" and then the artist and that person will get into a feud and it will be _much_ too much trouble for all involved.

As for under-18 people being able to submit mature/adult/whatever works, well, a 13-year-old can star in an R-rated movie, so... that's sort of analogous, anyway.


----------



## facek (Jun 11, 2007)

It would be such a terrible thing to *exclude minors from the entire site* wouldn't it? It would make all these age dealings go away except for those who lie and get caught, but you can't just go around *excluding minors from the entire site* or anything, no one does that.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jun 11, 2007)

facek said:
			
		

> It would be such a terrible thing to *exclude minors from the entire site* wouldn't it? It would make all these age dealings go away except for those who lie and get caught, but you can't just go around *excluding minors from the entire site* or anything, no one does that.



*snorts* XD Subtle.

ANYWAYS, it is a valid idea, and could be done, but does that coincide with the goal of this website?


----------



## wut (Jun 11, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> wut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"if i may point out" codewolf





Notice 3 options.





oh hay what's this? only a binary choice? Preposterous!

Herein lies the problem. You have three submission ratings. You have a single yes or no toggle for which level of submission you want to view. Am I really the only one noticing the issue here?

THERE ARE THOSE WHO DON'T WANT TO VIEW OUTRIGHT PORN. THEY ARE FINE WITH VIEWING SUGGESTIVE THEMES OR TASTEFUL NUDES WHICH IS WHAT THE MATURE RATING IS FOR. THEY CURRENTLY ONLY GET THE OPTIONS OF ALL OR NOTHING EVEN THOUGH THE SYSTEM ALREADY RATES THE IMAGES THAT FALL IN BETWEEN CLEAN AND ADULT.

Why is there a mature rating if in the end it comes down to adult or clean anyway?

Telling people to just not click on the red thumbnails is a bit of a stupid solution to the issue. I constantly misclick thumbnails because I sroll using middle clicks and dragging and sometimes I do so over a thumbnail (which opens a new tab in firefox for those not in the know.) 

Though no, I wouldn't mind a modified BBFC styled ratings system. But hey, I grew up with it so I know what the hell it entails.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 12, 2007)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Starburst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you don't need to be a Member to view General rated works.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 12, 2007)

wut said:
			
		

> oh hay what's this? only a binary choice? Preposterous!


in which case im taking it that you are volunteering to put in the extra x-amount-of-hours work that it will take to do the new code, and that you wont mind doing it all for free in your spare time? cheers  i know quite a few people that would be pleased, they can actually take a break now 



			
				wut said:
			
		

> Though no, I wouldn't mind a modified BBFC styled ratings system. But hey, I grew up with it so I know what the hell it entails.


you still havent answered my question though, where do you stop setting the boundaries?? every year? more? less? every country has its seperate age restrictions... as i pointed out above  the us has the "pg-13" where the uk has a "12" rating.. that is only a years difference... so is that going to be extrapolated up so that the submitee's have a choices ranging from 12-21 for their artwork?


----------



## Starburst (Jun 12, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> wut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, as a general rule, the website would go with the laws of the country it's in; the US

I mean, the mature and adult already follow US law instead of somewhere else, which might have 21.  I really don't understand your argument at all, because simply put, this website isn't in those countries and their ratings/laws don't apply here.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Starburst said:
			
		

> I mean, the mature and adult already follow US law instead of somewhere else, which might have 21.  I really don't understand your argument at all, because simply put, this website isn't in those countries and their ratings/laws don't apply here.


the law is actually in regards as to where the website is viewed from i believe. also for your argument to do with it being hosted in the US, i believe that in some states you have to be 21 in order to view adult stuff, whereas in other states you have to be 18


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 12, 2007)

Point missed, this isn't about the law. So stop bringing it up. It's about those wanting a personal choice as to what kinds of ratings they'll tolerate in their inbox. It's NOT a perfect solution, but as stated before there are people ok with cheesecake and tasteful nudes, and would like to avoid as DarkMew put it once "WTF factor"

Yes we know that it takes work to code it, however, there still is a good point that we have mature and adult, and apparently the Admins need to separate it, but there isn't a difference when you enable the filter. So it makes it moot on enforcement or non enforcement until there is a definite separation.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 13, 2007)

I want a filter to sort all the porn and all the unporn.

And gives me only the porn. None of this cutesy random hugging bullcrap, I'm here for the porn!

Excuse me while a little part of me inside dies from my above statements...

*laughing*


----------



## codewolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Point missed, this isn't about the law. So stop bringing it up.



on the contrary.. this has everything to do with the law, and the age for viewing certain images. If it wasnt about the law then the mature/non mature thing would be no problem.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 13, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it would still be a problem. There are honestly people who are over the age of consent that do not wish to see porn on FA...

I should know, someone freaked out because I mis-labeled one of my submissions and assumed I did it on purpose >.<

But generally, AoC and Underage veiwers doesn't matter, IMO, for FA - because of the filter built in that has to be turned 'off'.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 13, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which IS NOT what people are talking about. We aren't worried about Billy Cake looking at porn if he's of the age because of the filter.

We are talking about users who would like a PERSONAL option to separate various filters for content. That has to do with the rating in certain cases.


----------



## slipstreme (Jun 14, 2007)

They have to exclude minors from the mature/adult stuff because people (usually the parents, or the loud right wing) get too pissed off, hire a pack of lawyers and then try to sue the hell out the site. FA covering its ass is more important than making teenagers happy. I know it sucks but unfortunately it is about all that can be done.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2007)

Additional definitions of what each category consist of will be made available the next few days. Also, we will have a system later on that will allow users to say "I want to view mature art, NOT SEXUAL".


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok guys. That seems sorted.

....


So....

What can we whine and moan about now?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What can we whine and moan about now?


*bites Bokracroc*

Admin abuse.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 15, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Crocodiles are very fast over short distances, even out of water. *They have extremely powerful jaws capable of biting down with 3,000 pounds of pressure per square inch,* and sharp teeth for tearing flesh...


Want me to bite back?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 15, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> > Crocodiles are very fast over short distances, even out of water. *They have extremely powerful jaws capable of biting down with 3,000 pounds of pressure per square inch,* and sharp teeth for tearing flesh...
> 
> 
> Want me to bite back?


Actually. I saw a bunch of river otters beat up a crocodile on an episode of Planet Earth. It was cuuuuute.


----------



## Meganutter (Jun 15, 2007)

heh, no worries mate, Steve-O is comin' and help ya


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 15, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unless you're a greedy python, then they swallow the crocodile whole and explode. http://www.livescience.com/animals/ap_051006_python.html

That was one of my favorite news stories XD


----------

